# Sticky  How to Glue & Tape Natural Ears



## Patch-O-Pits

Hmmmm, I thought I posted this as a thread already but couldn't seem to find it. maybe I just had stuck it in with someone's question. Well in any event since there are always natural ear questions, here you go...

Puppies go through growth spurts as they do, and also teeth, the ears can often do crazy things. Sometimes ears will sit perfectly when the growth spurts are done, but that is not always the case. Some ears will not correct unless you help them along.

Some are born with perfect ears like my girls and some of course are not. I have some who have less than perfect ears too but that is how they are... I still love their ears and it doesn't bother me or them one bit.

Ears are only one part of the dog and IMO shouldn't be that big of a deal especially in a working breed, but I know it bothers some when ears go batty or flop and plus it is not correct as per the standard.

Though personally ears being penalized when they aren't perfect is a pet peeve of mine... but that is another topic. I Love all kinds of natural ears.
But, for those who are bothered by not so perfect ears and do not want to crop here are some options

So how do you tape or glue to make perfect rose ears ????

Here ya go one link on taping and one link on using glue to make perfect rose ears

oren plakken

How to make perfect rose prick ears


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Great post!

Made into a sticky!


----------



## FloorCandy

Good post! I just wanted to add that in gluing ears, most EB breeders I know do not use fabric glue, they use glue for fake eyelashes, which can be bought at walgreens. I used it on Thrall and Lady and had no problems.


----------



## JFlowersLA

Great Post!! 

I don't like adding to sticky's but if anyone has done the ear gluing could you provide before and after pictures of your pups and time it took to "hold" the look?


----------



## JFlowersLA

Well did this tonight...man it was a pain! I'll post a picture once I clean up. I used the eyelash glue also. We'll see how it works out.


----------



## foti

i have a pitbull 3 months old one ear folds to the side and the other drops forward , should i glue one or both ears and for those who have done this is 3 months old still at a good age for this to work ?


----------



## JFlowersLA

*Jonezie's ears after I glue them*

Before and After Pictures:


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

Looks good!


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Great thread!

I'm going to use that method you posted in case I need to tape the new pups ears. I am thinking I want to leave her ears be, so if they start going floppy, we'll come back to this. Thanks for the valuable info!


----------



## JFlowersLA

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Looks good!


Well I'm thanking you for this one!! :clap:


----------



## SuthernStyles

IS this temp, or does it train the ear to stay erect. I always wondered about ears


----------



## JFlowersLA

Jrama said:


> IS this temp, or does it train the ear to stay erect. I always wondered about ears


It's temp. I washed the glue off Jonezie after it being on for 2 weeks of being on and her ears have stayed Rose pricked.


----------



## PhilNPetey

Id like to try this as Petey was a rescue a few months ago and i love the cropped look but i dont think i could put him through the pain. Hes 7months now do you think its too late to try this method?


----------



## Sampsons Dad

Forgive me....but if you are leaving the ears natural ...why mess with them?


----------



## PhilNPetey

Well like i said, i like the look of cropped ears,but Peteys 7 months old now and correct me if im wrong but i think cropping is sopposed to be done at a younger age.Ive had him for about 2 months now and i just found this thread about gluing the ears so i thought this might be a compromise.


----------



## Sampsons Dad

PhilNPetey said:


> Well like i said, i like the look of cropped ears,but Peteys 7 months old now and correct me if im wrong but i think cropping is sopposed to be done at a younger age.Ive had him for about 2 months now and i just found this thread about gluing the ears so i thought this might be a compromise.


Don't mind me...I'm just old school.
:hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## PhilNPetey

Dont mind me either, just trying to learn as much as possible


----------



## Sampsons Dad

A crop like this can be done at any age..the only problem is finding a vet that will do it past 12 weeks. Thankfully I know a couple....however if the dog is healthy and happy and is not a show dog I leave the ears alone.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

If you have questions about cropping and the best age, try these threads:

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/18755-ear-cropping.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/20333-what-best-age-2.html

Otherwise let's try to stay on topic. This thread is for taping Natural Ears.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

PhilNPetey said:


> Well like i said, i like the look of cropped ears,but Peteys 7 months old now and correct me if im wrong but i think cropping is sopposed to be done at a younger age.Ive had him for about 2 months now and i just found this thread about gluing the ears so i thought this might be a compromise.


 At his age you could try, but most who do it with success do it on much younger pups.


----------



## Aczdreign

hey guys:

quick question to get this thread back on topic:
i just glued Argos' left ear with eyelash glue, using cotton swabs, as shown in the excellent link provided.
no real problem, other than that ive been holding it together for about 5 minutes now and it still doesn't have a good hold.
does eyelash glue take longer than "a few seconds" to tack?

thanks


----------



## FloorCandy

Aczdreign said:


> hey guys:
> 
> quick question to get this thread back on topic:
> i just glued Argos' left ear with eyelash glue, using cotton swabs, as shown in the excellent link provided.
> no real problem, other than that ive been holding it together for about 5 minutes now and it still doesn't have a good hold.
> does eyelash glue take longer than "a few seconds" to tack?
> 
> thanks


Here's my eyelash glue method:

You have to put on a thin coat or it takes forever to stick, so I go for a larger area of tackiness, instead of concentrating a big blob, I spread a thin wide layer. I also do it while the pup is sleeping on the couch, if you are lucky they will open their eyes, look at you in confusion and go back to sleep, letting the ear dry for a bit before getting up and rough housing. You can put a small glob on, kind of rub it in spreading it about, and once you feel it start to get tacky, press the fold together. The glue holds up really well, and is very strong with even a thin layer.


----------



## Aczdreign

well, it looks like the WHITE eyelash glue works much much better than the CLEAR kind...
i got it done, here's a pic, but it doesnt look sturdy at ALL, and he keeps wanting to mess with it (not obsessive scratching i.e. allergic reaction, morelike it's bothersome.)
and this is after putting glue, letting tack, putting cotton, more glue, and held together for approx. 5 minutes.


----------



## FloorCandy

He will get used to it. If he shakes his head a lot, you can wrap the ears to hold them next to the head for a day or so, and see if he stops. The glue is probably tight and strange at first, but they adjust quickly.


----------



## Aczdreign

now that i look at it again a few hours after, i realise that i did little more than glue little rolled up pieces of cotton swabs to his ears and make a mess with his fur.

i am guessing that the objective here is to have the ear stay stuck to itself, close to the head; not to have an ear flopping about with cotton glued to it...right?

i must be doing something wrong?

quite discouraged here....this was a two-man job that took us nearly a half hour to complete...looks like i not only wasted the glue but also made my dog's fur stiff and nasty around his ears.


----------



## FloorCandy

What was the cotton for?


----------



## Aczdreign

> "Cotton" is like the fabric that holds the two parts of the ear together. If you do not use cotton, trust me, you will be going to buy some very quickly while slapping yourself on the head (been there done that).


directly from the website, second link, first post in the thread.
are you implying that you glue directly ear-to-ear with nothing in between?
it really seems like that wouldve worked much better, but i wanted to prevent "going to buy some quickly while slapping myself on the head."
sound advice, correct me if i am interpreting you wrong, i'll give your way a shot tomorrow. also, what do you use as an applicator? i used a q-tip to spread it last time but the cotton soaked up more glue than it put down...


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

The cotton is used to protect the ear and fur a little better but it will get on the fur somewhat and some do it with no cotton at all. If the glue is not holding well you may want to tape instead.


----------



## Aczdreign

thanks so much for your advice patch o pits.
after having another look at it (next morning) i think the glue will be fine, but the cotton was the problem, it looks like it soaked up most of the glue.
ill give it another shot this afternoon and keep you posted


----------



## FloorCandy

I don't use cotton. It is makeup glue so it won't hurt the skin, and it eventually wears off on its own.


----------



## Aczdreign

okay, so i just finished gluing his ears with great success, this time i used a toothpick to pull the eyelash glue from the vial, rather than a Q-tip.
also, i used no cotton, just glued the ear to itself.
i waited until he was asleep and did it without much trouble at all.
he woke up and shook it loose a few times, but a light re-coating along the outside of the "breaks" was all i needed to get it set back into place.
hopefully that'll clear things up for anyone else having noob problems


----------



## SouthernMystery

Is it safe to do this with adult dogs?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

It won't work with an adult; their ears are already set in place/ the cartilage is fully formed.


----------



## AmStaffyAmy

I had my american staffordshire terrier dog's ears cropped by a professional vet. I don't think owners should crop their dog's ears by their own if they are not professional even though there are lots of videos that teach you how to crop your dogs.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

AmStaffyAmy said:


> I had my American Staffordshire terrier dog's ears crop by a professional. I don't think owners should crop their dog's ears by their own if they are not professional even though there are lot's of videos that teaches you how to crop your dogs.


 This thread is not about cropping. It is about setting natural ears. Cropping if you aren't a vet is illegal!


----------



## chevyman909

hello every one.. im looking to get my dogs ears cropped i live in redlands california.. dose anyone know of a good vet to go to... thanks for the help


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

chevyman909 said:


> hello every one.. im looking to get my dogs ears cropped i live in redlands california.. dose anyone know of a good vet to go to... thanks for the help


This thread is about natural ears; thus, to get more responses to your question, repost the question as a new thread.


----------



## mariah&moose

My Moose has one half prick ear, and one rose ear. my fiance likes the half prick, while I like the rose..... he wants to tape them naturally, to both be half prick. How would we go about doing this? I have found many gluing methods for rose ears, but nothing for half prick and I don't want to mess them up lol. Help please!


----------



## NolanRyanLady

*what is going on?! lol*

This is Tink.. and her ears.. lol

started like this... half prick.. perfect..









now... half prick and flop 








and.. sometimes the flop ear stands straight up..









:woof:


----------



## ~Missy~

*Links..*

Neither of the links for the taping/gluing work for me...am I the only one??


----------



## Christy27

Great post! I just want to know, is it safe to use the glue?


----------



## PitLord

*Glue*

Great thread!

What kind of glue is best?

Thanks


----------



## KingPup

Hoping for a response here... You think 5 months is too late to glue???

His ears arent horrible, they rose when I say the magic "walk" word or something like that but other than that they are fairly flat.


----------



## KingPup




----------



## welder

Aint nuthin wrong with at black dog's ears....ifn you ask me...

I'd leave'm be......when he's stacked and focused i bet they great.

Jus my .02!


----------



## Katey

Haven't thought about ear glueing and taping in a while. I forgot to post up pics of Jones' ears and how they turned out.

This is what his ears where like. (I know not bad, but I really didn't want his ears to not be symmetrical.







I tried eyelash glue (it was really difficult for me to find without the eyelashes). I was not too fond of it. It was difficult to get out of the tube and it felt funny and trying to hold Jones' ear and the tooth pick and get the stuff applied and pressed before it dried or Jones woke up was not a fun experience. And on top of that it only held for 2 days. I then had to wait for the glue to loosen up a bit, I used baby oil, without much luck, and ended up pulling off a lot of the hair from Jones' ears. He didn't fuss about it. I think this could have been what made the next glue application work better. For my second attempt I used fabric glue (it's non-toxic and cheap). I waited for Jones to go to sleep, and squeezed a pea size amount onto my finger and applied at to the bell part of the back of his ear. I made sure I had it all over where the ear would fold back. I gave it about 10 seconds or so to get tacky, then pressed the fold together. I held it for about 20 seconds and then put glue on the inside flap of Jones's ear. To hold the shape, his ears looked a little like Princes Amadalas hair. Rofl! Jones slept through this whole thing. And when he had woken he shook his head a bit, but that glue was NOT going anywhere. Don't let the glue get wet for the 10 days you have it on. Jones is an indoor dog so it was not difficult. The glue will come apart by itself. I left it on until it was pretty loose in his fur, then I pulled it off like a bandaid.

This is Jones after I glued his ears. (This was the eyelash glue)














This picture was from the following weekend. You can see better where the folds in his ear are.







I glued them again after we got home that day.

Over the last 2 weeks or so his ears have been swapping between being button and being rose. But that's usually when Jones is doing zoomies or being a terrorist. But the seem to always settle back to rose.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey

This was him in Tuesday morning. His are pretty much always like that.














Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## andriantony

When I adopt a puppy, I will let him to grow naturally so no glue or tape is required. But that just me


----------



## AngelGreek

Hello From Greece. I am a proud owner of a 2,5 months old blue amstaff! Syddently last week both ears went up like a full prick. i tried to tape them myslef but i dont know if i didi it wright. can somebody help me with a good link because in greece no body knows how to tape or glue. And how long should i keep them taped!


----------



## pitbull.momma

*Does it work?*

Hi, I know this is an old thread, but new to site and not sure how to create a new post.

I've been doing a lot of research, as it looks like my pibble (10 weeks old) will have prick, or half prick ears or a cross between those and rosebud, and I would like the rosebud....

I've been reading on taping and glueing, does it really work long term???? 
And if so which is better to do with best results????

Please any info most welcome. Thank you.


----------



## EckoMac

At 10 weeks your pups ears are doing some wonky things due to teething. But if you are confident that they are going to be off, you can use either glue or tape and either will help them set where you want them. The cartilage is not yet hardened and putting them where you want them while they harden will make them harden in the shape you want them to be.


----------



## pitbull.momma

EckoMac said:


> At 10 weeks your pups ears are doing some wonky things due to teething. But if you are confident that they are going to be off, you can use either glue or tape and either will help them set where you want them. The cartilage is not yet hardened and putting them where you want them while they harden will make them harden in the shape you want them to be.


Awesome, thank you for info, any idea how long I will need to glue them? The tape she pulls off, lil stinker lol


----------

